# "Caretaker" comes home! Got my mount back...



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's "Caretaker";
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=419776

Picked him up the other day, and on the wall already. Pretty darn pleased with him! 










Hope you all had a great season, and enjoy your summer! 

Fall Opener not too far off....:evil:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Best turkey hunting story I've ever read!
Thanks for sharing the final chapter with us!
You should put a couple of replica old headstones under his resting place.

T


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree a great story,im glad you shared it with us.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome mount. Congtars


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great story and bird! Congrats on an awesome mount he must look nice on the wall.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I thought you might have had him mounted gobbling from the top of a mossy old headstone!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dang bro, that was fast, drive through taxidermist.. :lol:

Looks good


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Awesome mount and nice Gobbler!


----------

